# Two hunting etiquette questions.



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

The only time I complain about somebody using my blind is when it is not left as it was found.Use up my propane get it refilled,open a window close it,close the door when you are done,don't leave me a mess to clean up.


----------



## SMLC (Nov 9, 2018)

Waif said:


> I'm hunting about an acre of my property usually.
> By choice.
> No neighbor conflicts. It's a two way street of being gracious to each other that works so far.
> 
> ...



This is it in a nutshell. Mutual respect leads to mutual u derstanding. Don’t forget you might need help someday and that neighbor may be able to provide it


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

triplelunger said:


> What if your neighbor was the first to strike a suggestion to you:
> When you walk out to your treestand, you're jumping ducks off the shoreline. Could you please wait till 20 minutes after first light to walk in to your stand?


My response would be..Sorry I didn't know that and I'll wait until after first light...Then I would have asked what about my hunting in the evening,is there a problem with that? If he says yes,then I would ask him if we could work out a schedule that could benefit both of us.,,,,,Naw I would tell him to go to H*ll and that I hate duck hunters...does that sound better? Which response do you think would be appropriate?


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Dirt bikes and ATV's come out late in the afternoon in populated areas. Dogs start to bark. People start to get active. Lots of people now, somewhere around 7 billion of us now.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

miruss said:


> So what are the deer seasons for deer again Oct 1st thru Jan 1st 3 months long compare this to duck season in southern zone Oct. 13 - Dec. 9 and Dec. 29-30 And you want him to limit his time for ducks ! He gave you til Oct 13th with no hunting and another 22 days in Dec


I just noticed the date for duck hunting. He was hunting Oct.1st. Maybe he was hunting Goose.When does goose season start? So in reality his season isn't limited,it appears to be extended! The point is,I wasn't trying to end his hunting season. I was trying to compromise 20 to 30 minutes out of the day so I could have a better chance to arrow a deer. A simple no would have sufficed. Instead I was told to go to H*LL and that he hated deer hunters. Regardless how I responded,I did not violate any laws just like he didn't violate any laws(unless he was duck hunting).


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

jd4223 said:


> I just noticed the date for duck hunting. He was hunting Oct.1st. Maybe he was hunting Goose.When does goose season start? So in reality his season isn't limited,it appears to be extended! The point is,I wasn't trying to end his hunting season. I was trying to compromise 20 to 30 minutes out of the day so I could have a better chance to arrow a deer. A simple no would have sufficed. Instead I was told to go to H*LL and that he hated deer hunters. Regardless how I responded,I did not violate any laws just like he didn't violate any laws(unless he was duck hunting).


Your lucky you found a pushover as a next door neighbor ! If you would have came to me and tried to tell me when i could hunt my own land ! All i can say it would suc# to be you i could promise you no deer would have crossed by to give you any shot !


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

miruss said:


> Your lucky you found a pushover as a next door neighbor ! If you would have came to me and tried to tell me when i could hunt my own land ! All i can say it would suc# to be you i could promise you no deer would have crossed by to give you any shot !


I can see your reading comprehension is lacking.Are you by chance a Lib? I never told my neighbor when he could hunt his property. I wish you were my neighbor.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

jd4223 said:


> I was very polite and attempted to work out a schedule that would only involve him holding off 1 hour total for the entire day





jd4223 said:


> I asked the neighbor politely if he could take a 20 minute break either in the morning or evening so I could possibly arrow my deer and be done bow hunting for the season. He can hunt that location 7 days a week from sun up to sun set until the end of duck season.





jd4223 said:


> never told my neighbor when he could hunt his property.


Your right you never said he couldn't hunt his property ! He can only hunt it when it's OK with you after all your deer hunting is more important then his damm ducks ! After all no one eats those flying rats anyways .


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

As far as my neighbor being a pushover,does telling some one to go to H*LL and calling the DNR on them sound like a pushover? Again I refer back to your reading comprehension. You're making this a personal attack as though you were my neighbor. I'm sure my neighbor didn't move because I disrupted his duck/goose hunting that 1 time. And for the last time.pay attention,I never said,or implied my deer hunting takes precedent over his "Damn Ducks" I simply asked if there was a possibility we could work some thing out. However you want to create a scenario in your mind that I hate ducks,that I think their flying rats,and my neighbor doesn't have the right to utilize his property to his benefit and that only I have the right to hunt. I'll end it here before you come up with more scenarios that never took place....Thank you and safe hunting what ever the game may be.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

jd4223 said:


> As far as my neighbor being a pushover,does telling some one to go to H*LL and calling the DNR on them sound like a pushover? Again I refer back to your reading comprehension. You're making this a personal attack as though you were my neighbor. I'm sure my neighbor didn't move because I disrupted his duck/goose hunting that 1 time. And for the last time.pay attention,I never said,or implied my deer hunting takes precedent over his "Damn Ducks" I simply asked if there was a possibility we could work some thing out. However you want to create a scenario in your mind that I hate ducks,that I think their flying rats,and my neighbor doesn't have the right to utilize his property to his benefit and that only I have the right to hunt. I'll end it here before you come up with more scenarios that never took place....Thank you and safe hunting what ever the game may be.


Dude stop trying to justify your selfishness, it’s sad. We all get you don’t like the guy cuz he told you “go to hell” and you’re very biased. But in reality it was YOU who went out of your way to try and change his hunting schedule to better yourself. He didn’t want to go along with that silly idea, you got all upset. Then AGAIN it was YOU who went out of your way to prevent him from hunting. Sounds like your neighbor was just minding his own business and trying to enjoy the hunt, like what you should have been doing. Your neighbor never made it so you couldn’t hunt, but you sure as hell made it so he couldnt because you didn’t get your way.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

miruss said:


> Your lucky you found a pushover as a next door neighbor ! If you would have came to me and tried to tell me when i could hunt my own land ! All i can say it would suc# to be you i could promise you no deer would have crossed by to give you any shot !


Personally, if he came and tried to tell me when I can hunt my own property I would have probably blew it off with a simple “piss off” or “go to hell”. But the next day when he goes out of his way and parks his boat where I throw my decoys and stops me from hunting... boy oh boy, I would have made it a point that those deer weren’t crossing over to that a-holes property again that season.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Personally, if he came and tried to tell me when I can hunt my own property I would have probably blew it off with a simple “piss off” or “go to hell”. But the next day when he goes out of his way and parks his boat where I throw my decoys and stops me from hunting... boy oh boy, I would have made it a point that those deer weren’t crossing over to that a-holes property again that season.


I could have compromised i duck hunt from dawn til 11am then 230 til dark ! LOL It's not like both DUCK & deer prime time to hunt are the same times .


----------



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

chopp said:


> 1. Is it acceptable for a one member of your hunting group to hunt in your blind (that you spent a lot of time and money setting up) without asking?
> 2. Why do so many people decide to sight in or shoot 50 rounds an hour before dark during bow season? Hunted in a tent last night and almost hit the ground when a neighbor started banging away.


No one should go out and hunt in your blind that you set up without asking you.I own my own property and have killed more then my fair share of deer. When the kids come up or someone that hasn’t got a deer I put them up in my best stands on the property. As far as guys shooting there guns off and hour before dark the day before opening day of gun season and read this real good your a complete idiot.My land is next to state land and I know there’s bow hunters out there hunting.You have all year to sight your gun in an hour before dark get a clue people.


----------



## Halehunter (Nov 19, 2014)

jd4223 said:


> I just noticed the date for duck hunting. He was hunting Oct.1st. Maybe he was hunting Goose.When does goose season start? So in reality his season isn't limited,it appears to be extended! The point is,I wasn't trying to end his hunting season. I was trying to compromise 20 to 30 minutes out of the day so I could have a better chance to arrow a deer. A simple no would have sufficed. Instead I was told to go to H*LL and that he hated deer hunters. Regardless how I responded,I did not violate any laws just like he didn't violate any laws(unless he was duck hunting).


If he duck hunts, maybe you could ask him if he minded you deer hunting on his property so you could get the deer before they get to the critical point you seem to know they use. And does he go out EVERY day? Aren't there days you have to woods to yourself? But if not, it is his property and he pays for the right to do what he enjoys. It sure is nice if everyone tries to work together, but sometimes two activities don't go well together.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Halehunter said:


> If he duck hunts, maybe you could ask him if he minded you deer hunting on his property so you could get the deer before they get to the critical point you seem to know they use. And does he go out EVERY day? Aren't there days you have to woods to yourself? But if not, it is his property and he pays for the right to do what he enjoys. It sure is nice if everyone tries to work together, but sometimes two activities don't go well together.


I 100% agree with you. I approached him in a friendly manner and was attempting to see if there was any possibility of some sort of compromise of a 20 minute time frame either in the morning or evening of any day of the week which would be agreeable to him. His response was not a no but "Go to H*ll and that he hated deer hunters. My response was "thank you" and then I asked him if he hated fishermen also. When he replied no,I took it upon myself to be out in front of his property at day break to fish. Obviously it disrupted his duck/goose hunting which caused him to call the DNR on me. DNR was not happy for the call and advised neighbor no violations were committed and why not try and compromise. Neighbor refused any suggestion by DNR and that was that. Neighbor eventually moved and the new neighbor who is a big time Liberal moved in. Never had any problems about my deer hunting and he even allowed me to recover a deer off his property.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

When my friend was leasing a large property with five guys a couple Only gun hunted.So to be fair to everyone they had a rule no hunting or going on the property for a week before gun opener.I think the biggest joke is all the gun hunter that wait until the 14th to put there blinds up and scout for a spot.My self I never go into my bow hunting area after august


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

retired dundo said:


> When my friend was leasing a large property with five guys a couple Only gun hunted.So to be fair to everyone they had a rule no hunting or going on the property for a week before gun opener.I think the biggest joke is all the gun hunter that wait until the 14th to put there blinds up and scout for a spot.My self I never go into my bow hunting area after august


I've seen so many changes in the last 10 years regarding private property and hunting. In the old days it was common for hunters to hunt each others property without asking for permission. Property owners always helped the other neighbors tend to the live stock and planting fields. Now you're lucky if you know who your new neighbor is let alone be able to hunt let alone cross onto his/her property. Most new land buyers are city folks who retire to the country and put up city fences and satellite dishes and prefer to be left alone. I understand their wishes and ways,but miss the old days. I always try to be a good neighbor and offer any assistance they may need regardless of their views on hunting or as I call it,"city ways"...lol.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

jd4223 said:


> I've seen so many changes in the last 10 years regarding private property and hunting. In the old days it was common for hunters to hunt each others property without asking for permission. Property owners always helped the other neighbors tend to the live stock and planting fields. Now you're lucky if you know who your new neighbor is let alone be able to hunt let alone cross onto his/her property. Most new land buyers are city folks who retire to the country and put up city fences and satellite dishes and prefer to be left alone. I understand their wishes and ways,but miss the old days. I always try to be a good neighbor and offer any assistance they may need regardless of their views on hunting or as I call it,"city ways"...lol.


Your so right in the 60s and 70s it was mostly just farmers now a lot of people own small parcels like 20 acres so naturally they are more protective of there land.One thing here in the thumb St Clair and Huron county there wasn’t near as many deer as you got now


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

retired dundo said:


> Your so right in the 60s and 70s it was mostly just farmers now a lot of people own small parcels like 20 acres so naturally they are more protective of there land.One thing here in the thumb St Clair and Huron county there wasn’t near as many deer as you got now


I grew up in genesee county and most of what you say was true for my area too. Most of the square miles in my area were owned by 1 or 2 farmers. The periphery of those farms were littered with 2-10 acre parcels on all 4 roads Bordering the farm in the middle of the square mile We had plenty of neighbors in fact there are only a few new homes in my old neighborhood that I can think of. Everyone who wanted to hunt just hunted each others land or the farmers land who owned most of the property. I cant every remember even thinking about who's property I may have been on when hunting.

You are dead on about no deer. They were almost non existent in the area when I was a kid. The hunting that was done was squirrel rabbit and pheasant.

We never had property line issues until 3 wheeler's and 4 wheelers became popular. Alot of kids got them and farmers started to shut down access to roads and lanes on their property because a few teenage boys where destructive to the crops.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

1. If he is a very good friend and it’s my only blind, I would expect him to ask.

2. I think these noisy last light shooters know exactly what they are doing. They arent bow hunters and are trying to keep you from killing the deer before their firearm hunt.


----------

